# ps3



## don5738 (Jan 7, 2008)

does anone know how to get ps3 online to download movies?


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

What model do you have? ( 20 gb, 40 gb ect..)


----------



## don5738 (Jan 7, 2008)

i have 60gb model


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

You should be able to connect it wirelessly. Go to your XMB and go left to setting then find network settings then set it up from there.


----------

